# wooden pallets



## callumblackwood (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know where one can get hold of used or new wooden pallets in the Algarve?

Preferably used (cheaper)

Thank you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally when you buy a pallet of blocks etc you pay a 8€ deposit in price for pallet refunded on return or exchange so a builders yard as good a place as any to look


----------



## Little Missy (Feb 10, 2009)

I've just bought some from Direct Transport in Pera. They charged €2 each.
cheers


----------

